# DVDs/commercially available videos of String Quartets?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What are some good videos of string quartet groups, good performances, and good filming, lots of camera angles and stuff? Any string quartets would be of interest, from all eras.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

On Youtube there are several. If you look with care, you'll find some rarities like the early Budapest, the Amar-Hindemith, the Griller, The Borodin and others. But there aren't many. 95% of all videos are dedicated to piano solo or with orchestra, symphonics, string with piano or orchestra, and opera&lirics. As always happens, chamber ensambles music was and still is the Cinderella of classical music.


----------

